# Hit and run..Uber not paying...



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

Hi All, 
I am new member to Uberpeople, so please help me out here!

So it was around 3 weeks back , I was stopped at red light with UBER passengers thats when a jerk rear ended my car, I immediately put my hazards on just to assess my damage to rear bumper and thats when jerk took off. Me and my pax got hold of number plate, So , long story short, I got police report, pix and passenger witness. 

1, I notified UBER, they told me James river will be in touch with me shortly.
2, After a week, finally(10 emails back and forth to UBER) James river contacted me , explained me process and how I may get nothing if other party doesnt have insurance.
3, After 2 weeks, James river tells me they are unable to locate the hit and run vehicle .So I get zero or Pay 1000 deductible. My best choices were to call the police department and see if they can dig in more on that number plate.

So, I emailed Uber explained them, 
reply was : "I have to talk to the adjuster"


point is ,Am I screwed?????????

>>>> Its rear end cosmetic damage, It will cost me sweet $7-800.

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

The reality is that you would pay the deductible in a hit and run accident with your own policy or Uber's. If the person that hit you can be located by the plate # you obtained you do have a claim against them for the deductible (as well as the the insurance company for any amount over the deductible). Unfortunately the high deductible is part of the risk associated with driving for Uber. So, yes your are going to have to pay for the cost of the repair under the deductible amount.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

your damage is 700-800 and your deductible is $1000? might as well not report and move on.


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for your input!
Well, I havent appraised it yet but assuming I gotta pay 1000 if its more than 1000(uber standard deductable) which is a big chunk considering someone who drives around 10 hours uber a week


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

or report to your own insurance, don't tell them it's for uber, just said you got hit and run. You will not be placed at fault.

This is why I also have a dash cam.


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

Any idea whats time frame to claim for insurance? Mine has been almost a month now


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

another reason ridesharing part time does not pay.


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> or report to your own insurance, don't tell them it's for uber, just said you got hit and run. You will not be placed at fault.
> 
> This is why I also have a dash cam.


If you have full coverage insurance this is what I would do


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> Any idea whats time frame to claim for insurance? Mine has been almost a month now


Since you have a police report you should be good if asked why you waited just say the police were looking for the at fault party and had no luck.


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

we


limepro said:


> Since you have a police report you should be good if asked why you waited just say the police were looking for the at fault party and had no luck.


 well police report does mention he was "uber driver"


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> we
> 
> well police report does mention he was "uber driver"


 and since James river telling me "they were unable to locate the vehicle" I am bit worried what if my personal insurance comes up with same conclusion? meaning then it will go on record and I will still have to pay out my pocket!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> we
> 
> well police report does mention he was "uber driver"


It says you were an uber driver or the guy that hit you was? If it says you were the uber driver best to pay out of pocket unless your insurance covers tnc drivers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

$500 is the standard and the required if you have a lien, I would never go with $1000 for personal.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

u were driving using uber app to get the pax.. and you were hit and run, at this point what are you waiting for from uber to do for you? is the one that hit you was a uber driver maybe uber need to do something, but this case is for the police, uber dont need to fix your car or anything as i see it


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> limepro
> If you've been driving accident free (or, at least, not at fault) for 20+ years, and have $1,000 savings in the bank at all times, the savings from doubling your deductible should allow for a nice upgrade to your next ride in 10 years time.
> 
> I'm glad the 15 sec you spent reading my post could save you more than 15% on your car insurance!


I pay less than $100 a month for full coverage on 2 vehicles.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

crazy_marko said:


> Hi All,
> I am new member to Uberpeople, so please help me out here!
> 
> So it was around 3 weeks back , I was stopped at red light with UBER passengers thats when a jerk rear ended my car, I immediately put my hazards on just to assess my damage to rear bumper and thats when jerk took off. Me and my pax got hold of number plate, So , long story short, I got police report, pix and passenger witness.
> ...


The James River policy will never, ever help you out. I had nearly the same thing happen to me back in February. A betty who was texting rear-ended me when I had 4 paxs in the car. Luckily, my car was scheduled for body work the following week so I didn't care about the minor damage. However, because the betty was at fault I collected $500 cash from her as compensation for pissing me off and embarrassing me with a car full of paxs.


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

yea, It sucks!
I am not reporting to my personal insurance(I have full coverage and 2012 car). I just dont want it just to be added on record . James River couldnt locate the hit and run vehicle, I am worried my personal insurance might tell me the same .


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

crazy_marko said:


> yea, It sucks!
> I am not reporting to my personal insurance(I have full coverage and 2012 car). I just dont want it just to be added on record . James River couldnt locate the hit and run vehicle, I am worried my personal insurance might tell me the same .


Your bigger risk is that your personal insurance will likely drop you if you're violating the livery exclusion on your policy.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

So, what ended up happening?

If the damages were less than the deductible, it makes sense to pay the lesser amount.

James River "not finding" the vehicle is B.S.

My wife was in a similar situation, the hit and run guy's insurance company "could not verify with their customer an accident happened. " even though there was a police report, they were not able to contact him, (I'm sure they would contact him if he made a missed payment) so they did not think the police report was accurate.

Find yourself a lawyer. A good lawyer will make them pay, possibly triple the amount of damages or more (you were stressed out right?)

We made out with a pretty penny when it was all said and done, and as soon as the lawyer was signed on, we did not even have to lift a finger, nor even go to court, nothing. I learned a lesson that day, even if the accident seems minor, it is good to get a lawyer.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> yea, It sucks!
> I am not reporting to my personal insurance(I have full coverage and 2012 car). I just dont want it just to be added on record . James River couldnt locate the hit and run vehicle, I am worried my personal insurance might tell me the same .


Attempting what amounts to fraud with your insurer by not disclosing your livery work is already a dodgy deal. To make a claim on top of it only compounds matters.

You may be better served by paying for the repairs and then step back to gain some perspective. Despite all the hassle, you kind of got lucky. This is arguably not even close to the worst outcome from a shitty situation. Not even close.

Pay it and then focus on making sure you know what you are really putting on the line and then get yourself protected in the future.


----------

